# Important Info for when you have an escapee!!



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

One of my pijies did some crazy roll over my back and out the three inches of door flap that was open behind me this morning. I immediately put the dogs in the house and then grabbed the hose and turned it on full blast. When he landed back on the tent, I put the water directly over him so it dropped down in a flood and soaked him. He dropped to the ground like a lead weight and tried to fly but was too soaked.

This undoubtedly saved him and me a long, stressful day that could have ended very badly!!! I heard about soaking an escaped bird on Christin's thread about Ally flying into the tree. I am amazed and impressed (and so very thankful!!) that it works so well. I think we should make a Sticky about it for people who are new to pigeons or who haven't heard about it! Thank you so much to the person (or people) who suggested it, it may have saved my pijies life today.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

That's fantastic!!! So glad yours was a happy ending  Solutions are sometimes pretty strange - glad to hear this one works so well.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am glad you thought og it right away, before he flew off.
And I am glad it worked so well.
Bet he didn't know hit him,huh  

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

MJ, I had to laugh when I read this although I know it scared you silly. 

We had our own escape this afternoon. We bring Mr. Humphries and Crystal in each night from the aviary. Crystal is fairly new but cannot fly because someone cut her wing feathers and much of her tail feathers off and it is taking a long time for them to come back in. Anyhow, we don't like for her to have to sleep on the floor at night. Lewis tripped on the steps when he was bringing them in and Crystal got loose. She did fly just a bit, very low, but he was able to catch her pretty easily. He was able to get her on the porch and she was trying her best to get in the door!

I'm just glad it was Crystal and not Mr. Humphries because although he can't walk well because of numerous broken bones in both legs, he can fly really well. I would have been beside myself with worry.

I'm really glad everything worked out for you.


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Great save Maryjane! I'll definitely have to file this trick in my memory bank. 

I have thought about getting a super soaker type device to use on hawks that refuse to fly away when I yell & jump around crazy. The smaller ones are never afraid of me, but the larger hawks fly right away. Does anyone think a super soaker type device might actually injure a pigeon if used - or could it be used the same as Maryjane used the hose? I ask because if it's ok, we could use this device in areas where there is no hose. I've been trying for weeks to catch many foot injured pijies by my work, that still fly well, with zero success.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Yes it was quite a heart-stopping moment! Poor Monster, what he did was land right away on the tent and try to get back in. "Help guys! I'm out here! There's cats and other monsters! LET ME IN!!!!!" Maggie, I'm glad you guys were able to get Crystal right away. I have done the exact same thing before; tripped while carrying a bird and it got out of my hands. Luckily I was able to grab it right away.

Leslie, I would think a super soaker would be a great idea for rescuing. Just be careful that people don't think you're being malicious lol. It might look pretty funny. I would try spraying above them as I did, and letting the water fall down onto them, rather than spraying the bird with a blast of water. I hope it works out to help you and your potential rescues! 

I had the hose turned on FULL blast and we have one of those sprayer attachments at the end so it just put out all kinds of water when I turned it on. It didn't hurt Monster at all (well maybe his pride a bit ). Especially considering the alternative, he could have flown away and been hurt away from home. I didn't really think twice about it and just sprayed the dickens out of him. You should have seen him drop! He didn't even know what hit him, is right.  And it disoriented him enough that I could grab him without him even noticing me approach.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

When trying to get escaped birds back, the idea is to very quickly get them soaking wet .. and I do mean soaking wet in order to inhibit their flying ability. You don't want to use any super high powered, high pressure thing as that can injure the bird and/or literally blow it off the branch or roof or wherever it is before it is wet enough to hinder flying. You need something that is going to deliver a lot of water quickly and fairly gently or do as MJ did and aim a bit above the bird so it gets the water but not the "blast".

I do use a nozzle attachment on my hose to scare the hawk away, but I never set it on jet which could hurt if I actually hit her with it. I use a gentler setting, and just the idea that she's going to get sprayed is enough to send her on her way for a day or so (if I'm lucky).

Terry


----------

